# Kobalt KT 1015 table saw



## jarheadmike (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anyone own one and how would you rate it compared to similar prices saws?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*If I Were Me...*

I would take the $300. and watch my local Craigslist for a cast iron top contractors saw. :smile:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I too would take the $300, and watch Craigslist for a full size cast iron contractors saw with a belt drive induction motor. It's a huge jump in class of saw.


----------



## jarheadmike (Feb 9, 2014)

I would but floor/ storage space is an issue


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

In that case....I hate to admit it, but I have read another post from someone who liked the Kobalt saw, but for all I know he was comparing it to his Tonka saw.... :laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

jarheadmike said:


> I would but floor/ storage space is an issue


 You can get most contractor saws with wheels or buy or build a mobile base so you can roll it out of the way. They really dont take up a lot of room. Id take a used cast top contractor saw over the best portable any day!


----------



## jarheadmike (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the input but I couldn't turn down a 40% discount with my shortage of cash and space. Haven't used it yet but it appears to be a well built saw.


----------



## jarheadmike (Feb 9, 2014)

Space Issue: forgot to mention I'm in the service available work space changes with duty station . Weight limits on funded moves.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

jarheadmike said:


> Does anyone own one and how would you rate it compared to similar prices saws?


Consider something like the Ridgid 4510. It does cost $500, but it is superbly portable, powerful, and can be stored in a pretty small space; much smaller than any contractor's saw would occupy. I did a review of this saw (illustrating some modifications I did to make it even better) at:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/fine-table-saw-made-even-better-some-mods-24644/

Howard Ferstler


----------



## coykiam (Mar 26, 2014)

New member here. This saw seems to get good customer reviews from lowes website. Anyone care to input how this table saw is compared to Porter Cable PCB220TS. It is also very similarly price...the only difference I can see is This is belt driven and the PC is direct drive.


----------



## jarheadmike (Feb 9, 2014)

Update: couple of months of use with no issues. Works great after I waxed the table.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

What's the top made of, aluminum? I know I've had a lot of trouble with aluminum not sliding well with wood. Wax certainly helps!


----------



## jarheadmike (Feb 9, 2014)

RobinDobbie said:


> What's the top made of, aluminum? I know I've had a lot of trouble with aluminum not sliding well with wood. Wax certainly helps!


Yes, it's a little course but with a coat or two of paste waste my slide slides like butter, is there a better wax to use? I used minwax


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

I switched from paste wax to GlideCote. I was having some inconsistant results with paste wax, and paste wax is a lot more effort to apply. GlideCote just sprays on, and the second step of buffing off the excess is a LOT easier than paste wax. It's pricey tho.


----------



## HamilDeathchoke (Oct 31, 2014)

mdntrdr said:


> I would take the $300. and watch my local Craigslist for a cast iron top contractors saw. :smile:


 Problem with that, you can't show him your receipt 30 days after purchase to get your money back.

While Craigslist is definitely an outstanding resource for your power tool needs, unless you know at least a little more than the average joe about what you are looking at, makes it easier for you to get a lemon of a tool.


----------

